# 2nd Quiz - Crossword



## David H (Nov 16, 2015)

___________________________________________________
*Answers will appear here as they are solved.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 16, 2015)

4. theodolite


----------



## David H (Nov 16, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 4. theodolite


'fraid not - clue should read Instrument for taking the declination OF AN angle (not or angle)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 16, 2015)

10. Stutterer


----------



## David H (Nov 16, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 10. Stutterer


Well done Matt


----------



## Annette (Nov 16, 2015)

4. Protractor?


----------



## David H (Nov 16, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 4. Protractor?


'fraid not word starts de


----------



## Redkite (Nov 16, 2015)

6. beatify?

9. chambray?


----------



## David H (Nov 16, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 6. beatify?
> 
> 9. chambray?



Well done Redkite


----------



## Redkite (Nov 17, 2015)

Is 5. simply "Arizonian"?

Also, I wanted to say "theodolite" for no.4, but the e is in the wrong place - is this right?


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Is 5. simply "Arizonian"?
> 
> Also, I wanted to say "theodolite" for no.4, but the e is in the wrong place - is this right?



Yes Redkite well done it is as simply as that.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 17, 2015)

2. adobe  (Which of course is an anagram of "abode".)


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> 2. adobe  (Which of course is an anagram of "abode".)


'fraid not Robert but see the clues.


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

Clue Time:

I've put the first and last letter to all unsolved


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2015)

1.  is    antihelix


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

trophywench said:


> 1.  is    antihelix



Well done Trophywench


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

Further Clues:

*2a.* The day without the 'k'

*3a. *A religious feast pulverised

*4a. *The answer is in the question + tor

*7a. *Negative of oblige

*8d. *Minimum (abbreviated) Den


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 17, 2015)

7. Disoblige


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 7. Disoblige



Well done Matt.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 17, 2015)

2. Jacal ?
4. Declinator ?
Never heard of it but from your clues 8. must be Minden.


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

Further Clues Again:

*3a. *A religious feast *pulver*ised - U - (the religious holiday is lent)


----------



## David H (Nov 17, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 2. Jacal ?
> 4. Declinator ?
> Never heard of it but from your clues 8. must be Minden.



Well Done Matt (I thought nobody was going to get it)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 17, 2015)

3. You've given it to us there David (again - not heard of it)  Pulverulent


----------



## David H (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. You've given it to us there David (again - not heard of it)  Pulverulent



Well done Matt ( sorta getting fed up)


----------

